# Installing fiber cement siding over existing cedar siding



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

housewrap then vertical furring nailed/screwed thru the cedar into the studs should work ok


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Moisture will have a bad effect on the cement board (if behind it)
You need to resolve that problem 1st
If the moisture is caused by the existing siding failing then the new siding should resolve that problem
Just make sure it isn't due to water intrusion somewhere else - roof/ wondows/flashing etc


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Is there any building (tar) paper? We always installed paper over celotex in the early '70's when I started framing. 

Is the bevel failing everywhere, or just the weather side? 

A picture would be helpful. And may I ask, where is your location?

If you are set on replacing the siding, I would remove the cedar. The black board - celotex, is keeping the walls from racking. I would use 30# tar paper or Typar, much better than Tyvek, in my opinion. The new siding would transition at the windows and doors easily with the cedar removed. Be safe, G


----------

